# Large mouth fishing in Columbus



## Jollygreen68 (May 31, 2004)

Hello everyone, I am new here and new to bass fishing and am at loose on where to find bass to catch. I have read that Griggs, O'shay, Alum, and Hoover are good LM bass fishing. But I have yet to discover this fact  
I already had a few people tell me some places to try around Columbus, but I would like to get everyones favorite places to fish for Large mouth within 30 or so mins of Dublin. Like where at Alum, where at Hoover, what ponds can you fish at to catch some good bass, etc. Also I'm looking to see if any experienced or succesful LM bass fisherman would take me out and show me some good spots and/or show me the ropes of how to catch LM around here. Thanks for any advice or info in advance, Ryan.


----------



## smith.3583 (Apr 17, 2009)

Too bad that you restrict your question to LM. Try those smallies sometime.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Yep, I haven't had a chance to get out and chase the smallies, but Columbus seems to be a better place for them, as compared with the LMs. 

If you're looking to learn how to catch fish, there is a pay to fish place in Pickerington that is a great place to learn techniques. Usually, I never, ever, ever pay to fish, but with my five year old, I might just do so since I can get him casting for large mouth and being successful.

Before I go that route, I'm going to exhaust every other opportunity, however. Paying to fish just isn't what I like to do. 

There are a lot of people on the forum who fish for smallies in the rivers around Columbus with very good results. Do a search and I think you will be able to pick up some great places to fish, and how they are catching them.


----------



## Millinski (Jun 1, 2009)

PM sent....


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Work those neighborhood ponds in Hilliard. You could make a living at some of them. Throw a weightless senko, small spinners, 3.5 inch tubes with split shots about six inches up, or even a smaller crank like a rapala. Cant go wrong around here. There really is some good fishing if you are doing it right.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

crankbaits at oshaunnesey is the ticket around here for bassin imo


----------

